# elm tree exposé



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Indiana elm trees


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Ive been wanting to do this for a while now. These are ALL
elms.




Here is a prime dead one.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## jimmyed (Apr 16, 2014)

If you can catch them when the bark just starts slipping off seems to be when they are at there prime. Most all of my elm spots got picked over before I got to them this year. This winter I will be going in search of new spots. Everyone had a good year hunting it seems, I didn't find much. Not compared to last year anyway...


----------

